
GIMP has moved to Gitlab - JeanMarcS
https://www.gimp.org/news/2018/05/31/gimp-has-moved-to-gitlab/
======
craftyguy
1) Not related to the github thing (this move happened last week...)

2) They moved when GNOME moved to gitlab.gnome.org.

~~~
JeanMarcS
They moved (gnome and gimp) the day before Bloomberg announced the possibility
(which is now a certainty) of Microsoft buying GitHub.

Is it random ? What are the odds ?

Of course it can be random, but I doubt it (my opinion)

~~~
catach
The Gnome project started the process that resulted in the move to GitLab a
bit over a year ago. [0] That's a long time for Free Software advocates to
stay quiet about Microsoft secrets.

[0] [https://lwn.net/Articles/722870/](https://lwn.net/Articles/722870/)

------
ausjke
gimp is powerful, but not intuitive to use, I wish there is an 'easygimp'
version that is geared towards basic usage.

~~~
craftyguy
tux paint.

------
kojon56
This happened last day 31. Feels like karma whoring to me.

